# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  λάθος route

## jabarlee

Σήμερα βλέπω το forum over wireless βέβαια, αλλά από λάθος διαδρομή:
Δεν πάω από τον Αχιλλέα στο cslab, αλλά από spirosco->mauve κ.τ.λ.

Οφείλεται σε κάτι προσωρινό ή όχι;

Μήπως και εγώ πρέπει να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο router μου για να αποδίδει καλύτερα με το ospf;

----------


## jabarlee

μια από τα ίδια...
δεν γίνεται κατά όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας...

----------


## MAuVE

Εχει κλείσει ο κύκλος γύρω από τα Τουρκοβούνια (όταν δεν μας τα κάνει μαντάρα κάποιος) 

Εγώ όταν δοκίμασα για Αχιλλέα με έστειλε μέσω bliz.

Οταν δοκίμασα για dti μιά με έστελνε μέσω bliz μιά μέσω spirosco.
Είναι φαίνεται ισοδύναμες οι διαδρομές και μιά έβγαινε καλύτερη η πρώτη μιά η δεύτερη.

----------


## dti

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ τις παρατηρήσεις του MAuVE. 
Δυστυχώς φαίνεται οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον bliz.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.2.8.1

Tracing route to ap.mauve.awmn [10.2.8.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
2 11 ms 19 ms 32 ms gw-dti.dermanis.awmn [10.37.56.85]
3 60 ms 46 ms 28 ms gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.65]
4 28 ms 24 ms 23 ms gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.201]
5 90 ms 83 ms 79 ms gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
6 69 ms 76 ms 90 ms gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn [10.17.119.206]
7 * 79 ms 104 ms ap.mauve.awmn [10.2.8.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.2.8.1

Tracing route to 10.2.8.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 1 ms 2 ms <1 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
2 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-dti.dermanis.awmn [10.37.56.85]
3 * * 22 ms gw-achille.drinet.awmn [10.47.130.82]
4 28 ms 25 ms 20 ms gw-drinet.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.65]
5 * * 26 ms 192.168.2.22
6 66 ms 40 ms 66 ms 192.168.2.21
7 25 ms 49 ms 23 ms 192.168.2.22
8 20 ms 32 ms 18 ms 192.168.2.21
9 34 ms 58 ms 44 ms 192.168.2.22
10 65 ms 46 ms 50 ms 192.168.2.21
11 30 ms 53 ms 19 ms 192.168.2.22
12 45 ms 91 ms 45 ms 192.168.2.21
13 35 ms 47 ms 28 ms 192.168.2.22
14 64 ms 64 ms 73 ms 192.168.2.21
15 79 ms 110 ms 30 ms 192.168.2.22
16 77 ms 83 ms 79 ms 192.168.2.21
17 29 ms 37 ms 40 ms ap.mauve.awmn [10.2.8.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

----------


## Achille

Από όσο γνωρίζω, το bliz-keyman είναι εκτός, γιατί είχε υπερβολικούς χρόνους στα ping times (200msec ανά σημείο, δηλαδή 400msec από πελάτη σε πελάτη).

Το bliz-cslab επίσης υπολειτουργεί, έχουμε μάλλον αύξηση θορύβου είτε στο πολυτεχνείο, είτε στον bliz. Η Stella στο πολυτεχνείο δε βοηθάει, και ο bliz θα αλλάξει πόλωση σε ένα link του που είναι κοντά σε κανάλι στην ίδια πόλωση με αυτό του πολυτεχνείου.

----------


## jabarlee

thnx για την ενημέρωση...
δεν είχα εντοπίσει συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στα links, γιατί άλλοτε με βγάζει σφαίρα στο forum, και άλλοτε καθόλου

----------


## enaon

Κύριοι συγνώμη που δεν ενημερώνω, κάποια στιγμή θα φτιάξω ένα thread. Πράγματι σήμερα κατά τις 2100 έγινε προσπάθεια για link, με καλύτερα, αλλά μέτρια αποτελέσματα. Θα γίνει πάλι αύριο. Παρόλα αυτά, το πρόβλημα δεν πρέπει να είναι αποκλειστικά ευθύνη της αυτής προσπάθειας, όπως φαίνετε και στο trace του dti πιο πάνω. Εκεί εγώ δεν έχω την γραμμή προς Keyman ανοιχτή, τα πακέτα σταματάνε στο cslab γιατί μάλλον το ΕΕ-keyman έχασε τα routes του MAuVE και ο Vardas έπαψε να τα ανακοινώνει. Όταν λειτουργεί το EE-keyman-MAuVE το κόστος για το ospf από τον dti στον mauve είναι ακριβώς το ιδιο και απο varda και απο spirosco(θεωρητικά) . Mε το link με cslab δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι τρέχει... το snmp δείχνει μεγάλη κίνηση, σήμερα έκανε in+out traffic 15 GB, αλλά παρόλα αυτά κάποιες στιγμές έρπει χωρίς εμφανή λόγο.

----------


## paravoid

> Σήμερα βλέπω το forum over wireless βέβαια, αλλά από λάθος διαδρομή:
> Δεν πάω από τον Αχιλλέα στο cslab, αλλά από spirosco->mauve κ.τ.λ.
> 
> Οφείλεται σε κάτι προσωρινό ή όχι;
> 
> Μήπως και εγώ πρέπει να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο router μου για να αποδίδει καλύτερα με το ospf;


Ο υπαίτιος ήταν ο Capvar και ο συνδυασμός κακού routing και τρισάθλιου link. Νομίζω πως από χθες ο MAuVE του έβαλε mac filter και το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

Έχουμε επίσης μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το cost στο OSPF. Τα Linuxοκουτα έχουν default cost 10, τα Windows default cost 2 ενώ οι Cisco default cost 1 (!). Για το τελευταίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος, μου το είπε ο Σωτήρης (enaon) χθες. Τα άλλα τα ξέρω από προσωπική εμπειρία  :: 
Αυτό μπορεί βέβαια να λυθεί βάζοντας σε όλα 10, αλλά δεν θα είναι καλή λύση, δεν είναι όλα τα links το ίδιο καλά.
Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από όσο φαίνεται, πρέπει να γίνει μεγάλη συζήτηση επ'αυτού (ίσως και διαπροσωπική, στο forum ίσως δεν βγει άκρη).

----------


## MAuVE

> ενώ οι Cisco default cost 1 (!). Για το τελευταίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος, μου το είπε ο Σωτήρης (enaon) χθες.


Ετσι είναι. Με τη βοήθεια του Σπύρου το ανέβασα στο 10.
Ο Σωτήρης όμως λέει και άλλα πράγματα.
Σε συντομία, ότι πρέπει πλέον να γίνει μία μελέτη με την οποία να οριοθετηθεί η area 0, να αξιολογηθούν τα λινκς και να μπούν costs που να αντιπροσωπεύουν την πραγματική κατάσταση.

Ερώτηση : 
Αν ανοίξω τον capvar και βάλω στο AP cost 100, καλυπτόμεθα από τα γνωστά τρελλά routes του, ή θα έχουμε άλλου είδους παρενέργειες;
Φαίδωνα πως το βλέπεις;

----------


## Achille

> Ετσι είναι. Με τη βοήθεια του Σπύρου το ανέβασα στο 10.
> Ο Σωτήρης όμως λέει και άλλα πράγματα.
> Σε συντομία, ότι πρέπει πλέον να γίνει μία μελέτη με την οποία να οριοθετηθεί η area 0, να αξιολογηθούν τα λινκς και να μπούν costs που να αντιπροσωπεύουν την πραγματική κατάσταση.


Αυτό ήταν στο πρόγραμμα από την αρχή, απλά περιμέναμε να γίνει πρώτα η μετάβαση από όλους σε OSPF και μετά να φτιάξουμε σωστά τα costs.




> Αν ανοίξω τον capvar και βάλω στο AP cost 100, καλυπτόμεθα από τα γνωστά τρελλά routes του, ή θα έχουμε άλλου είδους παρενέργειες;
> Φαίδωνα πως το βλέπεις;


Αν το κόστος είναι διαφορετικό στα δυο άκρα, επιλέγεται το ένα από τα δυο, ανάλογα με την κατεύθυνση. Στην ερώτησή σου, μπορεί να αποφεύγεις να χρησιμοποιείς το link του Capvar για τα εξερχόμενα πακέτα σου, θα σου έρχονται όμως τα πακέτα από την άλλη πλευρά του link μέσω Capvar (ή το αντίστροφο, δεν θυμάμαι τι αποτέλεσμα βγάλαμε στις δοκιμές με τον enaon). Πάντως το link θα λειτουργεί ασύμμετρα, και όχι σωστά.

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάντως το link θα λειτουργεί ασύμμετρα, και όχι σωστά.


Οπότε Αλέξανδρε (capvar) παραμένεις κομμένος.
Είδες προσπάθησα, αλλά έπεσες στην περίπτωση που όπως λέει και η παροιμία _"καλύτερα να σου βγεί το μάτι παρά το όνομα"._

----------


## Achille

Υπάρχει η λύση να βάλετε και οι 2 τεράστια κόστη, πχ 100, ώστε να μην προτιμάται αυτός ο δρόμος σε καμιά περίπτωση από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, εκτός από την απευθείας μετάδοση.

Αν γίνει αυτό και από τις δυο μεριές των link του Capvar, θα μπορεί να κάνει τις δοκιμές του χωρίς να ενοχλεί το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. 

Πρέπει να γίνει standard πρακτική αυτή, ώστε τα καινούργια links να μην καταστρέφουν τη συνοχή των παλιών μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθούνε.

----------


## wiresounds

Λοιπόν Αχιλλέα δώσε γραμμή.
Σε τι κόστος να γυρίσουμε όλοι ;
Και σε τι αυτοί που έχουν ή δημιουργούν πρόβλημα ; (ανάφερε τους)

----------


## Achille

> Σε τι κόστος να γυρίσουμε όλοι ;
> Και σε τι αυτοί που έχουν ή δημιουργούν πρόβλημα ; (ανάφερε τους)


Αυτό θέλει σκέψη και συζήτηση. Προς το παρόν να βάλουν όλοι 10 στα καλά links, και κάτι παραπάνω στα άσχημα. Όσοι κάνουν δοκιμές, να βάλουν 100 και πάνω (και στα 2 άκρα!)

----------


## wiresounds

Ώραια, να και κάτι πολύ καλό που βγήκε από αυτό το thread.
Μπράβο Αχιλλέα.

----------


## enaon

> Ερώτηση : 
> Αν ανοίξω τον capvar και βάλω στο AP cost 100, καλυπτόμεθα από τα γνωστά τρελλά routes του, ή θα έχουμε άλλου είδους παρενέργειες; 
> Φαίδωνα πως το βλέπεις;


Ανοιγω ενα νεο topic
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=42217#42217[/quote]

----------

